# Hey from Oregon/decisions,decisions



## BoardTime (Aug 22, 2011)

Hey! Names Patrick...16....still renting...I need ur guys help! I have decisions to make! either i can but myself a board at the Portland/Seattle Snowboarding Convention or i can buy a season pass and rent everyday i go up......any ideas?


----------



## SnowBanana (Aug 19, 2011)

It's up to personal preference, what do you want more.

But do you know what board/type you want? Freestyle, free ride etc. etc. It's important to do some research into different boards, then actually go look at them. Do you already have good boots, or bindings yet? If you don't, that can easily add hundreds more to the overall money spent and be time consuming finding the right fit/combo. How advanced of a rider are you? If you are anything over an beginner rider, then I recommend you get your own gear to suit how you developed your riding.

But if your still new to the game, get a season pass and just work on you riding. Build up your skills and knowledge base, spend that money on lessons etc. and by next season you should know what you're looking for judging by what you liked most to do on the slopes.

Haha it's a tough choice


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

If I were you I would find a cheap board on craigslist, on here, or from a friend rather than buying new and get the season pass.


----------



## ridegoofy27 (Jan 22, 2010)

i feel its always better to have your own board. you learn how the board rides and what all you can do on it. with a season pass, you have to just ride whatever they give you ( unless you can pick out your own)


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

if you're in the pdx area i have an old salomon 159 with bindings on it you can have for free if it will fit you. height, weight, shoe size?


----------



## BoardTime (Aug 22, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> if you're in the pdx area i have an old salomon 159 with bindings on it you can have for free if it will fit you. height, weight, shoe size?


really? im 5'8, 245(i know a little heavy), and i believe a 9 1/2


----------



## BoardTime (Aug 22, 2011)

See the thing is the place im going to at the end of october, its all of last years boards, brand new, but way cheaper all bundled together


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

yea, sure. its a salomon prospect 159.5 with some drakes on it. it has some repaired core shots in it, but nothing that makes any difference when your just starting out. i'm in eastside pdx almost out to gresham. if you want it pm me with your name and phone # whenever you want to come get it.


----------



## BoardTime (Aug 22, 2011)

Haha yah thanks for the info i looked up the different types of boards and right now i would probably be suited for a freeride board..........problem is, with the season pass, im gonna have to either drive up by myself every time, and i dont have my drivers license yet....


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

hi, if ur just starting out...you got the free board. Rideshare on CL, hitch-hike, meet folks beg rides. Really consider the pass, the most important thing is to get up there as much as possible and ride.


----------

